# 1 PC 2 Mäuse 2 Tastaturen 2 Dektops.



## NiTr0rAtT3 (11. August 2011)

*1 PC 2 Mäuse 2 Tastaturen 2 Dektops.*

Hallo,


ich habe eine Frage für die ich mich extra mal hier im Forum registriert habe. Mit welchem Programm kann mann wie im Thementitel schon angegeben 2 verschiedene Desktops spirch mit eingenständiger eingabe betreiben ? die Nvidia Grafiktreibereinstellungen bieten da ja nur begrenzten Spielraum für.


Hier ist die Idee hinter dem vorhaben, ich bin demnächst auf ner kleinen Lanparty... da gibt es weit aus schwächere Rechner als meinen "AMD 1090T 3,3GHZ 6x, 8GB Corsair 1066,Nvidia Geforce 260gtx." ich spiele alle Spiele ausnahmslos flüßig mit Maximalen Details ^^ könnt ihr mir glauben müsst ihr aber nicht. jetzt iss die frage wie ich meine überschüssig vorhandenen Ressourcen teilen kann, denn ich habe vor selber an meinem Rechner zu spielen, wärend mein kumpel neben mir an einem anderem angeschloßenem Monitor + eigener Maus + eigener Tastatur, über meinen rechner spielt.


Über Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar und danke jedem der sich die Zeit nimmt sich das alles durchzulesen 


PS: Google hat nichts wirklich nennenswertes über dieses Thema bis auf solche sachen wie "Time Sharing" ausgespuckt, was meinen Anforderungen nun leider nicht gerecht wird.



MFG,    NiTr0rAtT3


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (11. August 2011)

*AW: 1 PC 2 Mäuse 2 Tastaturen 2 Dektops.*

Hi,

deine Idee ist ja mal sozial. 
Aber so einfach geht das mit der Powerteilen leider nicht. 
Wen dein PC ein Server wäre hätten wir jetzt eine bessere Antwort für dich. 
Aber einfach TFTs ran und Go, geht leider nicht!
Deine Graka schaltet sobald du Spiele startest in den 3D Modus, wen jetzt der andere User noch im Destopmodus wäre könntet ihr euch in die Quere kommen. Also am Ende liegt das ganze an deinem OS/BS es zieht hier die Grenze, es ist für solche Anwendungen einfach nicht ausgelegt!

Wie ich sagte netter Versuch aber leider ohne Zukunft.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen EDDIE


----------



## mickythebeagle (11. August 2011)

*AW: 1 PC 2 Mäuse 2 Tastaturen 2 Dektops.*

Du willst also 2 Mäuse -2 Tastaturen und 2 Monitore an Deinem PC anschliessen und nutzen.
Das geht aber nur wenn der 1. Monitor der Haupt ist also Deiner , der 2. der Sekundäre also von Deinem Kumpel und dann müsstest Du die Verknüpfungen auch so anlegen das Dein Kumpel auf dem 2. Moni zocken kann.

Dazu nimmt man einen seeeeeeeeeeeehr Teuren KVM-Switch.
Nur was der Kostet , da kannste Dir nen 2. rechner für holen.
10 sec, Google und 1 Mio Antworten zum Thema KVM-Switch


----------



## Hyper1on (11. August 2011)

Leider is das mit dem KVM Switch aber nicht was der Threadstarter braucht. Im Regelfall ist es doch so, dass man mit einem KVM Switch mehrere PCs steuert aber nur eine Tastatur, Maus und Monitor benoetigt.
Das es auch andersrum geht ist mir zwar neu aber sicher auch moeglich.

Ich hatte da vor 2 Jahren mal eine Software beim Wickel die genau das konnte was hier gebraucht wird. Es war damit sogar moeglich bis zu 4 voneinander unabhaengige Desktops auf einem System zu erzeugen, die voellig autark bedient werden konnten.
Leider ist mir da aber der Name entfallen, muss mal in meinen Unterlagen nachsehen. 

Allerdings weis ich nicht, ob es ueber die Software moeglich war zu spielen, unser Anwendungszweck waren Bueroanwendungen.

EDIT:

Habs gefunden, die Software nennet sich BeTwin und zu finden ist sie unter: http://www.thinsoftinc.com/index.aspx
Bei unserem Test haben wir einen PC mit zwei Bildschirmen, Maus und Tastatur verbinden, in der Software die Geräte fest zuegordnet und schon konnten 2 Benutzer zur selben Zeit am System arbeiten. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich weis nicht ob das auch mit Spielen, da DirectX Zugriff nötig ist, möglich ist.

Die FAQ sagt dazu folgendes:

                         Can I play interactive games on both stations?                              
                              Yes, but it depends on the type of games to be played.   

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (11. August 2011)

*AW: 1 PC 2 Mäuse 2 Tastaturen 2 Dektops.*

Mach mal 'nen Video, wie du Crysis 1 bei 1920 * 1080 mit Ultra-Config (AA/AF aktiv) flüssig zum Laufen bekommst, dann glaub ich dir auch (Habe ein sehr ähnliches Setup und schaffe es nicht ansatzweise!).

@Topic

BetWin-Software funktioniert nicht. Wir haben es selbst mal getestet und man konnte kein DX9-Titel (aufwärts) spielen. Erst DX7 wurde unterstüzt, aber das lief sowas von abgehackt, das ging gar nicht.
Außerdem brauchst du noch einen USB VGA Adapter. Deine 260GTX ist übrigens nicht empfohlen für den Gebrauch der Software, was aber nicht heißt, das es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Crenshaw (11. August 2011)

*AW: 1 PC 2 Mäuse 2 Tastaturen 2 Dektops.*

Vieleicht spielt er ja nicht Crysis sondern die angabe "alle Spiele in höchsten Details usw." auf die Spiele die er eben spielt... 

@Topic leider auch keine wirkliche idee... Das Problem ist ja vor aem die zweite maus und Tastatur von der ersten zu trennen... Ich habe selber zwei Monitore und man kann schon zwei Spiele (mit Eingränzenungen) auf jeweils einem Monitor spielen. Nur wenn man eben eine zweite Maus dranhängt kommen sich natürlcih beide in die Quere.


----------



## NiTr0rAtT3 (11. August 2011)

*AW: 1 PC 2 Mäuse 2 Tastaturen 2 Dektops.*

Hallo, und erstmal ein herzliches dankeschön an die vieelen antworten.

@oldsql.Triso
Also Crysis 1 nehme ich schon seit langem nicht mehr als Benchmarkprogramm daher, vorallem Teste nicht unnötige Auflösungen da in meinen Augen die Auflösung 1920 x 1080 die Schwachsinnigste von allem ist  du musst wissen ich Spiele mit nem 37 Zoll Fernsehr von LG da habe ich so meine ansprüche was gerade das HD anbelangt, ich spiele höchstens Strategie spiele in der Auflösung 1680 x1050 und das aus gutem Grund, wenn du dir die Zahlen mal genauer anschaust wirst du feststellten das das Höhe x Breite angiebt, und da ich ungerne in die Länge gezogenene Gesichter oder generell Menschen so sehe, weil es einfach Unnatürlich ist und auch nicht dem Menschlichem Blickfeld entspricht, spiele ich lieber mit einer breiteren Auflösung, FEAR 3 iss übriegens die Ausnahme hier wird auch mit 1680 x 1050 gespielt, Generell nehme ich jedoch gerade für Ego Shooter Spiele die Auflösung 1280 x 1024 aber im 4:3 Format daher, klingt jetzt komisch weil ich einen 16:9 Bildschirm habe, jeder der es aber mal ausprobiert hat wird mir zustimmen das es Breiter und im allgemeinen natürlicher wird, zudem auch das keine HD Auflösung ist und die DUAL XD ENGINE von LG ein bisschen mehr Zeit braucht um das Bild in HD auszugeben das merkt mann dann an "mini-rucklern" meistens in der Bildmitte, fällt eigentlich niemandem auf .. aber mir schon =P



Achja und was die Spiele die ich spiele angeht, das sind sooo viele ^^ aber ich zähle mal auf. Crysis 2,FEAR 3,The Witcher 2,GTA 4,Battlefiel Bad Company 2,Dawn of War 2 Retribution,Dragon Age 2, League of Legends,Unreal Tournament 3,Anno 1404 Venedig,Supreme Commander Forged Alliance,Borderlands,Dead Space 2,Left 4 Dead 2, Aliens versus Predator<-- das neuere,Minecraft,Need for Speed Shift 2 Unleashed,Resident Evil 5, Sacred 2 Fallen Angel,X3 Terran Conflict Xtended Mod. ich hoffe das war genug Info für diejenigen die wissen wollen was bei mir auf Max läuft, die einzige Ausnahme hier ist The Witcher 2 mit dem Supersampling, aber das zwingt meiner kenntnis nach auch die Dual GPU Graka Nvidia 590GTX in die Knie.



Danke an alle nochmal die sich mit dem thema beschäftigt haben, ich werde mich gleich heute mal drann machen und nen bisschen rumprobieren, habe ja selbst noch nen monitor bzw genau genommen 3 stück .. zwar nur röhren aber für den zweck reicht es  ich melde mich dann was drauß geworden ist.

MFG Nitro


----------

